# Baby Galapagos "Tyrone" Berry Good!



## N2TORTS (Oct 24, 2014)

Little "Tyrone" is at the 8" mark today .......at 14 months old ~
"yummm Berry Good" ....
















JD~


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 24, 2014)

where did you get Tyrone?


----------



## pam (Oct 24, 2014)

Awesome pictures


----------



## Blakem (Oct 24, 2014)

Very cool, I forgot you had one of these. Thanks for sharing JD!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 24, 2014)

Boy, is he ever growing! He's also darn good looking.


----------



## lismar79 (Oct 24, 2014)

He just has the sweetest face


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 24, 2014)

OMG... his face is the BEST!!! This made the cove even better!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 24, 2014)

That's one black beauty!! I love that smooooth shell!


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2014)

Wow, he really has grown. I love the second to,last pic. He looks like a person that just too their false teeth out. Except Tyrone is cute


----------



## Nicoletta (Oct 24, 2014)

I LOVE the second to last pic as well! Tyrone looks really enjoy his berry. Look at the cute tiny bubble on his mouth! Lol! He's just incredible lovely!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 24, 2014)

~ JD, He looks fantastic!


----------



## Hiep Jason (Oct 24, 2014)

It looks so cute


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> where did you get Tyrone?


Tyrone was a joint effort of two well known breeders in the tort world ....I received him very young (6 weeks) so the growth and personality has been a taste of heaven watching him grow .....At half a century - I actually got to cross one off on the " bucket list" ....


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 25, 2014)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ JD, He looks fantastic!


From my Mentor of the giant beasts ......thank you Sir !


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> Tyrone was a joint effort of two well known breeders in the tort world ....I received him very young (6 weeks) so the growth and personality has been a taste of heaven watching him grow .....At half a century - I actually got to cross one off on the " bucket list" ....


lucky lucky you!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2014)

JD, when he gets too big for your place there, I just want you to know that he can come live with me anytime you want.


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> JD, when he gets too big for your place there, I just want you to know that he can come live with me anytime you want.


I already have that planned ....in case "one of these days ..."


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

how big will he get?


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> I already have that planned ....in case "one of these days ..."



Wait... Does the "plan" involve me?????

Did I wait too long to call dibs? Awe man... {pouting now... and for the rest of the day...}


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

N2TORTS said:


> I already have that planned ....in case "one of these days ..."


i think i am the right person to take in Tyrone when he gets big.


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> how big will he get?



Most likely 400-500 pounds, but the largest one was nearly 800 pounds. Depends a lot on the genetics. Some Galops on the islands only get to 60 pounds. Others get several hundred pounds. Depends on their genes and location.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> Most likely 400-500 pounds, but the largest one was nearly 800 pounds. Depends a lot on the genetics. Some Galops on the islands only get to 60 pounds. Others get several hundred pounds. Depends on their genes and location.


wow i didn't know some only get 60 pounds


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> wow i didn't know some only get 60 pounds



Come to the TTPG conference next month my friend. Your horizons will be broadened.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Oct 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> Come to the TTPG conference next month my friend. Your horizons will be broadened.


whats TTPG?


----------



## Tom (Oct 25, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> whats TTPG?




JD, sorry for the tangent...


Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group. They have an annual conference with all sorts of amazing speakers from all over the world. The emphasis is on captive breeding in private hands. All sorts of presentations about husbandry, breeding, housing... all things turtle and tortoise.

Check it out: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/5th-annual-ttpg-conference.100261/


Okay. Now back to JD and Tyrone...


----------



## N2TORTS (Oct 25, 2014)

Tom said:


> JD, sorry for the tangent...
> 
> 
> Turtle and Tortoise Preservation Group. They have an annual conference with all sorts of amazing speakers from all over the world. The emphasis is on captive breeding in private hands. All sorts of presentations about husbandry, breeding, housing... all things turtle and tortoise.
> ...


Your insights always welcomed .....Tom . And yes you were in the "game plan" <~~~should make for a better day eh ?


----------



## bouaboua (Oct 25, 2014)

He just too cute. Just too cute.....


----------



## LoriS (Jan 15, 2015)

What kind of tortoise is this cutie?


----------

